
C++ development environment with Docker and GitLab - ingve
https://medium.com/@ivansafonov/c-development-environment-with-docker-and-gitlab-bc824d0b4e35
======
Delete-Prod-Log
I'm a c++ developer using QT at work everyday developing an application on
Linux and Windows. I have always been wondering how I can use containers. This
is a good introduction for me. I'm gonna try out this weekend. Thank for a
detailed post

